# Trailer Leak Update!



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

HOT OFF THE PRESS:
If you've been following my "LEAK" posts on the forum, this is an update. I am posting it to help others with any similar leaks they may have.

HISTORY: 
I've been plagued with water (rain) leaks on my trailer since purchased new in 2002. ('03 model) All the leaks have been 'fixed' by the dealer several times. It still leaks today!

UPDATE:

My leaking "bike door" will be fixed by my dealers service dept. The manager contacted me with news that KEYSTONE has authorized them to install a new 2004 style bike door on my 2003 OUTBACK 25RS-S. My dealer provided KEYSTONE with a paper trail of 3 attempted fixes on the door prior to my warranty expiring. They decided to cover the fix, even though my bumper to hitch warranty has expired. I explained to my dealer's GM, that KEYSTONE had redesigned the bike door on 2004 models, and that (I thought) that was my solution. (I guess I planted the seed in their heads)
KEYSTONE agreed, and the work will be done in JUNE, when parts arrive. They also agreed to fix my antenae leak, and window leak at that time.

Hopefully, this will cure all my water leaks! WOOHOOO!









Happy Day!


----------



## campingtom170 (Apr 26, 2004)

Good News Jollymon, I hope it works out well for you. In 94, I bought a new Fleetwood, Terry, 5th Wheel, the slide out leaked every time it rained. It took lots of complaints, letters, phone calls and trips to the dealer before Fleetwood sent me to an independent contractor who rebuilt the slideout frame and solved the problem.

Sometimes a little persistence is a good thing.









Tom


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

Sounds good. I am not famiular with the 03 model door and am lucky I did not get one. Didn't realize it at the time but when we bought ours in May it was the change of the year time to 04. You will like your new door. Kirk


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Good to hear that your dealer and Keystone took care of you. Do let us know how the swap goes. How long is it going to be in the shop for?


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2004)

Way to go, JollyMon!! Now, about that trip to Margaritaville


----------

